# Ladies Lounge Kit



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

We are putting together a Ladies RBR Lounge Kit - if you are interested please head over to the Lounge and join the discussion


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Bib shorts!


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

il sogno said:


> Bib shorts!


Bibs it is! :thumbsup: And actually if we get 5 bib orders and 5 for shorts we can have both.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

OK found some time to put together another idea. I wasn't sure about the stripes on the sleeves so I left them off the front. The spider made the cut  

View attachment 278324
Keep the ideas/suggestions coming. Thnx!


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I love the design, it's feminine, but not too girly! Good work.

Should we have "RBR" on it too?


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

love4himies said:


> I love the design, it's feminine, but not too girly! Good work.
> 
> Should we have "RBR" on it too?


Thanks! I think I like this better than the other one. Sure I can put RBR on there, seems like a good idea to me. I need some more ideas for graphics so keepem comin


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

180 said:


> OK found some time to put together another idea. I wasn't sure about the stripes on the sleeves so I left them off the front. The spider made the cut
> 
> View attachment 278324
> Keep the ideas/suggestions coming. Thnx!


Looks good. What's going on with the spider? He's short a leg.


----------



## kris7047th (May 18, 2013)

Pics are not showing :0(


lol .. I refreshed and a bunch of happy smilies appeared.


----------

